# Asked Husband why he doesn't like to kiss other than hello/good bye



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ive noticed that my husband doesn't like to kiss except for quick kisses. Although I do get several kisses through out the day that he initiates, he does not want the soft longer kisses. I try to continue to kiss him and he pulls away. He just told me to quit and why am I doing this? I asked why he doesn't like to kiss longer and he said he doesn't know. I asked if he ever kissed me longer before in our early relationship and he said he doesn't remember. I don't remember either. We have been together since November 99'. I can't remember if he ever did kiss me passionately. I do desire more passionate kisses, but he doesn't want to give me anything, but frequent quick kisses. He seemed uncomfortable when I asked him about it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I dealt with this issue in a former relationship. I love to kiss and I would have loved to have smooched her for hours....except....well.... she was afraid of dentists. You get the idea. If your mouth is the only part of you he doesn't want to spend time with, that might be a problem that's really easily fixed.


----------



## drmmommy (Apr 16, 2012)

My husband doesn't like to kiss either. We've very rarely kissed passionately, even during sex. Now we don't even kiss hello or goodbye either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

He does kiss me several times per day, sometime at least once per hour. He just does not like to passionately kiss. 

I have wondered about this for years, but never really investigated it. 

Last night he initiated sex and as I was giving him a hand job I decided to give him oral. We have not done it in years, but I've told him I want too. He told me "oh baby, you don't have to do that"

It just seems he has some inhibitions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

drmmommy said:


> My husband doesn't like to kiss either. We've very rarely kissed passionately, even during sex. Now we don't even kiss hello or goodbye either.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We don't ever kiss during sex either. Sometimes he kisses my neck while initiating though. There is lots of touching, but no passionate kissing.

He's got some weird quirks and I think kissing passionately may be one of them, but I'm not sure
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I've got nothing for you, except my wife is the same way. Only time she really allows passionate kissing is well... when she's waiting for sex to be over (and she feels like helping out so she hangs around even though she's done).

Even then it's more like I passionately kiss her and she's just there...

/hug all I got for ya today.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

hmm... maybe it's just not his bag?

I've held back from hubs first thing in the morning. He's asked me what's up and I tell him - that I have funky breath because I haven't brushed yet. He says he doesn't care and gives me a good old snog. Eww. heheh. I know he's felt self conscious himself if he's suffering with his sinuses. I know him well enough now to know when he's thinking that and tell him his breath isn't funky. haha yep, I'm smooth like that. I'll just blurt that out but he looks relieved and then gets to the kissing. Sometimes we allow our own insecurities to dictate our actions.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

mybe your giving off a bad vib body language wise. so he feels rejected before he tries.

try giving him a kiss. and then say as sex as you can I wich my husband would just kiss me out of the blue. It make me hot!


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

Personally, I try to ward off passionate kisses from my wife. She means well, but just isn't good at it. I don't want to embarass her over it though. I don't know how to describe what she does, but it is a real turn off. Then sometimes she would take her tounge and circle my lips getting them all sloppy. Yuck!


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Bad breath? It doesn't mean you have bad breath, because I do not like to kiss if I feel like I have bad breath. So, for both of you to be fresh breathed, helps. 

Next time he brushes, brush with him, then initiated a kiss.


----------

